# Felt to Supply Skil-Shimano Cycling Team



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Felt to Supply Skil-Shimano Cycling Team - Felt Bicycles

View attachment 241043


Las Vegas, NV - Felt Bicycles and Skil-Shimano professional cycling team have signed a multi-year sponsorship agreement, forming a partnership that is dedicated to competing at the highest levels of pro cycling. The sponsorship, announced today at Interbike, forms a powerful alliance that combines Felt’s advanced bicycle designs with Skil-Shimano’s world-class cycling program.

As the official frame sponsor of Skil-Shimano, Felt Bicycles’ will supply all necessary road and TT framesets beginning in 2012 and through 2014. Skil-Shimano will begin the ‘12 season aboard Felt’s technologically advanced F-series road race frames and the wind tunnel-engineered UCI-legal DA time trial frame. These flagship models are built with Felt’s finest UHC Ultimate+Nano carbon fiber and each comes with a World Championship winning history.

“We are elated by the opportunity to work with Felt Bicycles,” said Skil-Shimano’s general manager Iwan Spekenbrink. “When we began our search for an equipment supplier, we did so with the goal of racing against the fastest riders in the world in the biggest races in the world. In this competitive environment, every advantage is critical. We know Felt’s industry-leading aerodynamics expertise and carbon fiber design methods will give our athletes an edge over the competition every time we line up.”

Skil-Shimano recorded impressive results in its 2011 campaign, accumulating 21 wins including a Grand Tour stage victory at the Vuelta, and is determined to succeed at the highest level of cycling. Although the entire 2012 roster has not been announced, it is clear that the 2012 team will be the strongest Skil-Shimano team yet assembled. The nucleus of the team is formed around Tom Veelers, Alexandre Geniez, and an emerging trio of German riders – Marcel Kittel, John Degenkolb, and Patrick Gretsch.

“From our perspective, there is no team out there that offers the opportunities that Skil-Shimano provides our company,” said Felt’s founder and namesake Jim Felt. “The roster that they have put together for 2012 is a powerhouse loaded with young talent. With such a promising core of riders, an innovative staff, and a professional women’s cycling component, Skil-Shimano is truly a dream program for Felt’s return to the European race scene. We are excited to be back racing at the highest level and thrilled to be with Skil-Shimano.”


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Good news for the brand.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Great news. The bikes look good too!


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Wish I could afford one of those


----------



## snwbdrhoon (Oct 15, 2002)

Good to see them back in the game.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news from an exposure point of view!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's an update: Skil-Shimano is now seeking a pro license.

Skil-Shimano chasing WorldTour licence for 2012


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

Will be nice to see the team and the bikes in the big tours! Got my fingers crossed that they can secure their license.


----------

